# Help with Synergy or Multiplicity Please



## CheyenneDonna (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been trying to get Synergy to connect on my computers and have not been able to establish a connection. 
I am using Windows XP on both computers. 
One is a Dell Inspiron 6000 laptop connected with internal wireless 
The 2nd a Dell Dimension 4300, connected with a wireless USB 
My Linksys WRT54G is connected to a Vonage Router 
I use open DNS 
My computers are networked and file/printer sharing works fine. Both have the same external IP. My network is encrypted, as are most of the others in my area. 
Both ping each other 
I have Iolo firewall on the laptop, Webroot on the desktop, both Windows firewalls are off, and both firewalls have been configured to allow synergy. Although I have also tried connecting with the firewalls off. 
I have tried setting up with computer names and internal IP addresses, Have tried reversing which computer is the server, no luck at all.
I tried the telnet command and after a bit the response came back could not open connection to the host on port 24800 connect failed. I tried with the firewalls on and off. Also tried without specifying a port the response was could not open connection on port 23 connect failed. 
When none of my attempts worked I tried Multiplicity but cannot establish a connection with it either. 
Any suggestions appreciated. Thanks


----------



## seangaffney (Apr 16, 2008)

did you ever figure out the issue? I've been using Synergy with no problems between OS X 10.5 and Win XP SP2 for nearly a year. I just started using OpenDNS and would like to continue using it, but can't seem to make Synergy talk while using OpenDNS. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## seangaffney (Apr 16, 2008)

Actually, it appears as though I've figured it out. Two, possibly three, steps involved:

1. Make sure that that Synergy server's host name is added to the "Typo Exceptions" list in your OpenDNS settings. My host name happens to be "macpro.local"

2. Add a record to your Synergy client's "hosts" file that directs to the Synergy server's IP address, like so:


```
192.168.1.101 macpro.local
```
3. If you're using a router, you might need to set it up for "DHCP Reservation". This will allow your router to assign a static IP to your Synergy server's network card based on its MAC address (which you can usually obtain from your router's active DHCP table). This will keep your server's local IP from changing, ensuring that the "hosts" file is always valid.

Hope that wasn't too terribly confusing.


----------

